# Hi again



## Aglarthalion (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

It's been quite a few years since I was active here on The Tolkien Forum. I joined back in 2002. I'm about to start university and have some free time at the moment, so I thought I would revisit some of my favourite websites from years gone by. I hope everyone is well!

Cheers,

Jed


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I certainly joined the throng much later than you did but if you'll allow me ... Welcome Back!!


----------



## Aglarthalion (Feb 2, 2013)

Prince of Cats said:


> Well I certainly joined the throng much later than you did but if you'll allow me ... Welcome Back!!



Thanks, it's good to be back!


----------

